# Best Hook for skein fishing



## limpinglogan (Sep 23, 2009)

Can any one suggest a brand, style, size of hook for fishing skein under a bobber? I use Owner SSW size 3/0...curious if I should try another style...


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Owner 1/0, or mustad


----------



## limpinglogan (Sep 23, 2009)

nighttime said:


> Owner 1/0, or mustad


What Model?


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

I have always been treated right with the red gami octopus 2/0. Not sure on model number, think they are the only metallic red they make in that size. almost looks anodized that color? (Not those weird Dipped in latex paint looking ones). I just buy a good stock each time I'm in need and I am at Hank and sons in brethren.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Make sure u check regs if ur river fishing. It changed a couple years ago


----------



## big_phish (Jan 1, 2009)

Gamagatsu has a pack of hooks where the shanks are painted. There would be an assortment of colored hooks in the pack. I buy those in size 4 and use them for skein all the time. Only place I see still sells them are at Franks. The orange and pink colored shank hooks blend in pretty well with my skein. They've worked well for me every season.


----------



## outdoorsmi. (Oct 27, 2015)

AdamBradley said:


> I have always been treated right with the red gami octopus 2/0. Not sure on model number, think they are the only metallic red they make in that size. almost looks anodized that color? (Not those weird Dipped in latex paint looking ones). I just buy a good stock each time I'm in need and I am at Hank and sons in brethren.


I was there over the weekend. I luv that place i reminded them you sent me there for my first time last fall.


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

Mr Burgundy said:


> Make sure u check regs if ur river fishing. It changed a couple years ago


 Exactly 1/2" point to shank.


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

outdoorsmi. said:


> I was there over the weekend. I luv that place i reminded them you sent me there for my first time last fall.


Nice! They are great people for sure! Always have what I need.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

I've always had great results using Blackbird or raven hooks on steelhead and salmon


----------



## gillhunter (Apr 23, 2010)

Owner 1/0 and smaller, SSW Needle Point, black.

From my experience, the red hooks don't seem to do any better, even considering the skein is dyed red/pink etc. I only use the black hooks now. The 1/0 are the largest allowed on some of the rivers I believe. Use smaller size if bite is off. They don't bend out on me. I've tried the Owner Cutting Point but they do NOT penetrate better, I don't like them at all.


----------



## limpinglogan (Sep 23, 2009)

The size and gap restriction is on artificial only...

"From Aug. 1 - Nov. 15, inclusive, terminal fishing gear is restricted to single-pointed, un-weighted hooks, measuring 1/2-inch or less from point to shank or treble hooks 3/8-inch or less from point to shank *ONLY* when attached to a body bait, plug, spinner or spoon."


I believe I can use whatever hook I want fishing skein under a bobber...


----------



## gillhunter (Apr 23, 2010)

You really made me think on that one because everyone I talk to is convinced only single hooks are allowed. I believe you're reading it wrong. The keyword is or 

From Aug. 1 - Nov. 15, inclusive, terminal fishing gear is restricted to single-pointed, un-weighted hooks, measuring 1/2-inch or less from point to shank _*or*_ treble hooks 3/8-inch or less from point to shank *ONLY* when attached to a body bait, plug, spinner or spoon.

It's saying you can only use single hooks and you can only use treble hooks if they're attached to a body bait, plug, spinner or spoon.


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

Yep, this was debated when the law was revised a couple years back, even mr tonello chimed in. Gillhunter's reading is correct.


----------



## limpinglogan (Sep 23, 2009)

If that is true that is dumb...the law was written in spirit to stop or reduce snagging ...bobber guys getting legit bites on skein should be able to use what ever hook they want...


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

limpinglogan said:


> If that is true that is dumb...the law was written in spirit to stop or reduce snagging ...bobber guys getting legit bites on skein should be able to use what ever hook they want...


I was just trying to help prevent a possible ticket, didn't mean to sidebar your orig post... Sorry my friend


----------



## limpinglogan (Sep 23, 2009)

I emailed the DNR and you are correct.....applies to single hooks under a bobber as well...

The owner size #3 I usually use are exactly .5" so I am not too worried...

Thanks for the heads up ...I was unaware the new regs and how they applied to bobber guys...


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

All good. Now let's hope the salmon fishing this year is good. I am optimist for this year, something inside thinks it's gonna be good. I should be chasing early kangs in a few weeks. Gl all


----------

